# Male Female?



## Lee79 (Oct 23, 2007)

Me i am a male.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 23, 2007)

Male.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 23, 2007)

i have a PAGINA  

a penis and a vagina !


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> i have a PAGINAÂ
> 
> a penis and a vagina !


That means page is Spanish.


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> i have a PAGINAÂ
> 
> a penis and a vagina !


I was thinking about putting a Hamphrodite option.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 23, 2007)

I AM I AM


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 24, 2007)

I'M OLD GREGG!!!!


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 24, 2007)

Female


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 24, 2007)

who's the bisexual freak that voted not sure??!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> who's the bisexual freak that voted not sure??!!


voting not sure doesn't make you bisexual


----------



## Nero (Oct 24, 2007)

Male.

~Nero


----------



## cenotaph (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm a Male Female.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> who's the bisexual freak that voted not sure??!!


A person who's not sure of his or her sex would qualify as a transsexual rather than a bisexual (though your line of thought isn't that far off as there's probably a component of that as well involved).

I'd oppose your use of the epithet "freak" as well, but you're free to believe whatever you want and express your thoughts. I don't care, really.

Edit: to clarify, someone who is uncertain of his or her gender doesn't have to be a bisexual. From a gender perspective, this person would most likely be a transsexual. He or she may then in turn have any sexual orientation. Also read the post below for a comprehensive summary.


----------



## square (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you refering to Sex or Gender? 
Sex could be Male, Female, Hamphoradite, intersex, etc... i.e. physical organs
Gender could be male, female, transman, transwoman, transgender etc... i.e. identity based upon social norms
BTW bisexual refers to sexual orientation, not sex nor gender.

Edit- Also Transexual refers to postops or people who have accepted the gender in all public places and have changed thier birth certificates, in most jurisdictions.

Edit2- Research has shown that most transexuals engage in homosexual relationships in their new form. I.e. a man who has an operation to become a woman is more likely to engage in a relationship with a woman. Becasue of this researchers use the terms androphile and genophile when describing sexual orientations as they do not specify what sex the the person is, just what thier interest is.

Edit3- My dissertation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 deals with this topic, well sex, gender, memory, and naratives. Bonus points for the person who can identify me as it is posted in the thesis and dissertation e-librarys. This would be a fun topic for a disscusion, come on people entertain me!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2007)

Dude over here.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2007)

lemme check

*Unzips*

I'm a man!


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> who's the bisexual freak that voted not sure??!!


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 24, 2007)

Square you seem to know alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YOu tryingto tell us something.

oh.... *checks

Still male,  after my last girlfriend I wasn't so sure she hadn't taken them with her, after all she was rather fond of my dangly bits.

HelloKitty is that really you in your sig?  wo your pretty


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2007)

There's someone who is open minded.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am proud to be a MAN!


----------



## WK416 (Oct 24, 2007)

Guy.

Oh no wait... yeah I'm a guy.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm a dude but sometimes I wish I were female so I could have lezbian sex.


----------



## seracrux (Oct 24, 2007)

Male


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(moggymatt @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Square you seem to know alot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep thats me.. thanks


----------



## Seraph (Oct 24, 2007)

You guys mean "hermaphrodite" instead of "hamphrodite" right? Unless you're talking about some pig human instead of something that derived from Greek mythology...

Anyway, I'm male.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm a trap


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 24, 2007)

Transsexualisms is when one believes mentally that they are the opposite gender of how they physically were born. They're studying this opposite "mental gender" to physical gender combination. It has something to do with depression or something.


----------



## Da Foxx (Oct 24, 2007)

Guys on internet = guys.
Girls on internet = guys.


----------



## Urza (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Guys on internet = guys.
> Girls on internet = guys.


Children on the internet = FBI.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2007)

That's awesome.


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 24, 2007)

Guy...100%.


----------



## rest0re (Oct 24, 2007)

a pedobear!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2007)

Look like you?


----------



## Remy669 (Oct 24, 2007)

My mom never told me what sex i am


----------



## Tenkaichi (Oct 24, 2007)

Female. 

There are more "not sure" votes than female? Hum... that could be interesting.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 24, 2007)

I am female, all hail me!!


----------



## moozxy (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> I'm a dude but sometimes I wish I were female so I could have lezbian sex.


Lesbian in a mans body


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 25, 2007)

female 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



being a girl is more funn!


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> female
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No..no it's not.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2007)

I second that.  Sort of.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 25, 2007)

you wouldnt know unless your a girl right?


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> you wouldnt know unless your a girl right?


That implies you know whats its like to be a guy.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> you wouldnt know unless your a girl right?


So I guess you enjoy getting a period?


----------



## cubin' (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you wouldnt know unless your a girl right?
> ...




lol good point.


----------



## Urza (Oct 25, 2007)

One bad thing about being a guy:

Fox always knows where to shoot during your boss battles.


----------



## Raisingod (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Transsexualisms is when one believes mentally that they are the opposite gender of how they physically were born. They're studying this opposite "mental gender" to physical gender combination. It has something to do with depression or something.




OK lets clear things up:

Transsexualism (or Transgenderism as SRS isn't required for this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) is when one biological sex differ from his/hers mental one. This may lead to depression but not always ( I think gender dysphoria classified as a depression of sort but the symptoms are different).

If you ask the above Question to a transgender he/she will vote according to their mental gender ( FTM will say he is male while MTF will say she is female).

Those who will vote unsure are probably whats classified as a "Gender queer" those who neither classify themselves as either gender but something between.

Explaining this things always give me some headaces so here are some links for those who wish to know more :

Lynn's page
Ts Road Map


If you want to know more just ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  To all


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you wouldnt know unless your a girl right?
> ...



oh snapp
you got me there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it killllllls.


----------



## Raisingod (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> So I guess you enjoy getting a period?




Hmm I guess you can ask the male counter part : " So I guess you like getting kicked in the balls?"


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(moggymatt @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Square you seem to know alot
> ...



Hubba Hubba


----------



## JPH (Oct 25, 2007)

Male.
Why so many personal question topics lately?

How Old Are You?
What's You Favorite __________
Have you ever looked up porn?
Etc



We sure do need KYT back!


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Raisingod @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess you enjoy getting a period?
> ...


That doesn't happen monthly.


----------



## Raisingod (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Raisingod @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> ...



Whats true is true


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Raisingod @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> ...



Hehe, that's true.  Good answer.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 25, 2007)

uhhh 14/f/fl


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Raisingod @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> ...




haha you pwnd him


----------



## Switchy (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you wouldnt know unless your a girl right?
> ...



Not all women get periods  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are ways getting around them. I, for one, never have a period.

Thank you God for IUDs!!!


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 25, 2007)

A Human !


----------



## cubin' (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> ...




Did your mum used to have bad periods?(apparently runs in the family?) that's how my friend started out on the pill, she didn't get one of them IUDs but I think she had at least one period when she was younger. or are you just an early starter?

(too personal?)

CuriousCubin'


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm a male




And I don't like getting kicked in the balls


----------



## Switchy (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> ...



I don't know anything about my mum's periods  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When a woman's on the pill, she should normally have her period. In fact, when you take the pill, you have to stop taking it once a month for a week to let your period break through.

An IUD is a device in my uterus. I got one because I didn't like the hassle with pills etc. and because I have a steady relationship (can't be premiscuous with these IUDs) and don't want to get pregnant. I just have to get it replaced every 4-5 years.

I love it! No periods and no pregnancies. Hoorah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a painful bitch to have put in though


----------



## cubin' (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah I think I'd get one if I were a girl. I think I got a little confused with the pill stuff, the person that takes them doesn't get periods apparently so maybe it's not 'the pill' and just some pill the doctor put her on. She can't even go to work when she has a period


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> It's a painful bitch to have put in thoughÂ








 no it's not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



female, oh like you didn't know


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 25, 2007)

Male.

I imagined a lower percent of females and it's nice to see the 10% being honest with themselves.


----------



## sonic209 (Oct 26, 2007)

Im a E-male


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(KarmaUK @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Male.
> 
> I imagined a lower percent of females and it's nice to see the 10% being honest with themselves.



I just voted female despite myself being male to screw up the poll.

I also second the notion that HelloKitty is pretty.


----------



## tyasawa (Oct 26, 2007)

'',.. i wonder how many males will vote for female liek Renegade_R did..


----------



## qal (Oct 26, 2007)

hu tha man im tha man


----------



## KizunaIatari (Oct 28, 2007)

A male.



QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> ...


But then again, some girls take it in stride, not all girls feel like god cursed them with that. My friend certainly doesn't...


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 28, 2007)

Dude. When I first saw the word IUD, I thought Improvised Umbrella Device


----------



## Switchy (Oct 28, 2007)

See, posting on forums can be a learning experience


----------



## notnarb (Oct 28, 2007)

still more not sure then girls


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Did your mum used to have bad periods?(apparently runs in the family?) that's how my friend started out on the pill, she didn't get one of them IUDs but I think she had at least one period when she was younger. or are you just an early starter?
> ...









Note to self: Must do research on that.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

edit: nvm I got confused about being confused


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 28, 2007)

This poll is scaring me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nearly 10% don't know what they are.

Male.


----------



## amptor (Oct 29, 2007)

By results on google: Male beats Female by 50,000,000 to 49,100,000!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 29, 2007)

Periods, for me aren't too bad, but once it was so sore it's like I was being stabbed or something. I had bad fever and I couldn't move out of bed. It was AGONY.


Oh yeah... Female, just in case your "as thick as a tree trunk" (lol had to use that one).


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 29, 2007)

man


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Oct 2, 2008)

what kind of dumbass would answer not sure? I'm male


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Kinda leaning towards "not sure", but I'll take a wild guess and say that I'm a male.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 2, 2008)

Old topic much?



			
				Salamantis said:
			
		

> eclipsevader123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 2, 2008)

Trans-gender marsupial

Nah, I'm a guy.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 2, 2008)

dammit. minority sucks


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 2, 2008)

im a man too.


----------



## NightKry (Oct 2, 2008)

Female! =D


----------



## Osaka (Oct 2, 2008)

eclipsevader123 said:
			
		

> what kind of dumbass would answer not sure? I'm male


you keep bumping super old topics D=


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

im male but that dude is annoying osaka 
you know that


----------



## The Worst (Oct 3, 2008)

female.


----------



## Banger (Oct 3, 2008)

eclipsevader123 said:
			
		

> what kind of dumbass would answer not sure? I'm male



Why do you keep bumping 1+ year old topics?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

I have outdoor plumbing so I'm assuming that makes me male.


----------



## Banger (Oct 3, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I have outdoor plumbing so I'm assuming that makes me male.



Or you have an external plumbing attachment.


----------



## CPhantom (Oct 3, 2008)

Male here.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Oct 3, 2008)

eclipsevader123 said:
			
		

> what kind of dumbass would answer not sure? I'm male



Ummmm, what kind of dumbass bumps an almost one year old topic?


----------

